

China’s wealthy look to raise overseas investments - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/cf5d5458-4fdb-11e5-b029-b9d50a74fd14.html

======
rw2
paywalled...

~~~
melling
Free signup gives you at least a dozen free articles a month.

